# Ardour



## soylentgreen (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been trying to get rid of my ubuntu DAW with a FreeBSD one.  One thing that is hanging me up, is not being able to compile ardour.

Here's what I get when I try to compile from ports:

```
===> Setting user-specified options for ardour-2.7.1_1 and dependencies
===>  Building for ardour-2.7.1_1
scons: Reading SConscript files ...
SCons.Script:18: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated

scons: warning: The Options class is deprecated; use the Variables class instead.
File "/usr/ports/audio/ardour/work/ardour-2.7.1/SConstruct", line 32, in <module>

scons: warning: The BoolOption() function is deprecated; use the BoolVariable() function instead.
File "/usr/ports/audio/ardour/work/ardour-2.7.1/SConstruct", line 36, in <module>

scons: warning: The PathOption() function is deprecated; use the PathVariable() function instead.
File "/usr/ports/audio/ardour/work/ardour-2.7.1/SConstruct", line 42, in <module>

scons: warning: The EnumOption() function is deprecated; use the EnumVariable() function instead.
File "/usr/ports/audio/ardour/work/ardour-2.7.1/SConstruct", line 43, in <module>
Checking for pkg-config version >= 0.8.0... (cached) yes
Checking for lrdf... (cached) yes
Checking for libgnomecanvas-2.0... (cached) yes
Checking for gtk+-2.0... (cached) yes
Checking for jack... (cached) yes
Checking for samplerate... (cached) yes
Checking for gthread-2.0... (cached) yes
Checking for libxml-2.0... (cached) yes
Checking for raptor... (cached) yes
Checking for glib-2.0... (cached) yes
Checking for fftw3f...(cached) yes
Checking for fftw3...(cached) yes
Checking for aubio...(cached) yes
Checking for C header file fftw3.h... (cached) yes
FREESOUND support is not enabled.  Build with 'scons FREESOUND=1' to enable.
LV2 support is not enabled.  Build with 'scons LV2=1' to enable.
WIIMOTE not enabled. Build with 'scons WIIMOTE=1' to enable support.
Congratulations, you have a functioning C++ compiler.
system triple: i386-unknown-freebsd7.1
Checking for C header file fftw3.h... (cached) yes
Checking for usb_interrupt_write() in C library usb... (cached) yes
Checking for C header file linux/input.h... (cached) no
Checking for FLAC__seekable_stream_decoder_init() in C++ library FLAC... (cached) no
Checking for C++ header file boost/shared_ptr.hpp... (cached) yes
Checking for lo_server_new() in C library lo... (cached) yes
Checking for dmalloc_shutdown() in C library dmallocth... (cached) no
Checking for C header file alsa/asoundlib.h... (cached) no
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMIDI.framework/Headers/CoreMIDI.h... (cached) no
Checking for gtkmm-2.4... (cached) yes
Checking for sigc++-2.0... (cached) yes
Checking for libgnomecanvasmm-2.6... (cached) yes
Disabled building Powermate code because linux/input.h could not be found
Checking for internationalization support ...
Found xgettext
Found msgmerge
Checking for C header file libintl.h... (cached) yes
International version will be built.
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/Headers/CoreAudio.h... (cached) no
Checking for C function posix_memalign()... (cached) yes
Checking for C function gtk_widget_set_tooltip_text()... (cached) yes

scons: warning: Ignoring missing SConscript 'manual/SConscript'
File "/usr/ports/audio/ardour/work/ardour-2.7.1/SConstruct", line 1425, in <module>
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Headers/CoreServices.h... (cached) no
Checking for C function getmntent()... (cached) no
Checking for C header file execinfo.h... (cached) yes
Checking for jack_client_open()...(cached) yes
Checking for jack_recompute_total_latencies()...(cached) yes
Checking for JackVideoFrameOffset in jack_position_bits_t enum...(cached) yes
Checking for jack_port_ensure_monitor_input()...(cached) yes
Checking for C header file wordexp.h... (cached) yes
Checking for C header file sys/vfs.h... (cached) no
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMIDI.framework/Headers/CoreMIDI.h... (cached) no
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Headers/ExtendedAudioFile.h... (cached) no
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/CoreAudio.h... (cached) no
Checking for C header file /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Headers/AudioUnit.h... (cached) no
scons: done reading SConscript files.
scons: Building targets ...
scons: `ardour_system.rc' is up to date.
scons: `libs/libsndfile/src/sndfile.h' is up to date.
scons: `libs/libsndfile/libsndfile-ardour.so' is up to date.
scons: `libs/pbd/libpbd.so' is up to date.
scons: `libs/midi++2/libmidi++.so' is up to date.
g++ -o libs/ardour/io.os -c -Woverloaded-virtual -DGTK_NEW_TOOLTIP_API -DPACKAGE=\"libardour2\" -DLIBSIGC_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDATA_DIR=\"/usr
/local/share\" -DMODULE_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DVAMP_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/ardour2/vamp\" -DCONFIG_DIR=\"/usr/local/etc\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr
/local/share/locale\" -DHAVE_JACK_CLIENT_OPEN -DHAVE_JACK_RECOMPUTE_LATENCIES -DHAVE_JACK_VIDEO_SUPPORT -DHAVE_JACK_PORT_ENSURE_MONITOR 
-DHAVE_WORDEXP -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -fstrength-reduce -fno-strict-aliasing -DARCH_X86 -Wall 
-DHAVE_LIBLO -Ilibs -DENABLE_NLS -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -pthread -Ilibs -pthread -DUSE_RUBBERBAND -I/usr/local
/include -fPIC -Ilibs/pbd -Ilibs/rubberband -Ilibs/libsndfile/src -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -Ilibs/surfaces/control_protocol -Ilibs/midi++2 
-I/usr/local/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/glibmm-2.4 -Ilibs/ardour -Ilibs/vamp-sdk -I/usr/local
/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 libs/ardour/io.cc
libs/ardour/io.cc: In member function 'void ARDOUR::IO::meter()':
libs/ardour/io.cc:2538: error: no matching function for call to 'max(float&, double)'
scons: *** [libs/ardour/io.os] Error 1
scons: building terminated because of errors.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/ardour.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/ardour.
```

I'm kind of at a loss where to even start.  The warnings at the beginning appear to be depreciated SCONS settings.  Is this something I can throw some flags at?  Or am I missing something else?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 18, 2009)

You have to give more information (OS version, last ports and OS update, for example).  I just compiled ardour on 7-STABLE with a ports tree updated yesterday, and it compiled fine.  The program loaded, but I didn't do anything with it.

Usually a ports compile error means you have to update your ports tree.  So do so, and try again.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 18, 2009)

My ports tree was a day old: from Mon Jun 15, but I'm updating it again now.

uname -a:


> FreeBSD rawr-radio 7.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p6 #0: Wed Jun 17 13:05:17 EDT 2009     rawr@rawr:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386



I had just done a 'portupgrade -c -a' yesterday also before doing this.

When you installed it, did you get the messages about the depreciated SCONS settings?

After updating the ports tree from just now, I still got the same error.

Thanks for your attention so far.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 18, 2009)

What you have should work, though I'd update the OS to 7.2.  That should not make the big difference, though.

I received no SCON messages, but I didn't look that carefully.

What options did you use in compiling Ardour?  What else do you have on the computer (KDE, Gnome, etc.)?


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 18, 2009)

The WM is Blackbox.  I also run VNCSERVER (with blackbox).  It has Hydrogen (drumkit) and Jack for audio which all work just fine.  

For Ardour, I just used the stock port, i.e went into /usr/ports/audio/ardour and did 'make config-recursive install clean'.  Perhaps I need to throw some switches at it, but I'm not sure which ones.

I can put an exhaustive list of the ports installed on the machine, this particular box is not going to be where it will ultimately live, but I wanted to make sure that I could get Ardour running on -a- FreeBSD system before I dismantled my already-running DAW.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 18, 2009)

soylentgreen said:
			
		

> For Ardour, I just used the stock port, i.e went into /usr/ports/audio/ardour and did 'make config-recursive install clean'.  Perhaps I need to throw some switches at it, but I'm not sure which ones.


That's what I did too (use the fully-stock port, with nothing changed).  I don't see anything unusual about your ports at first glace.

The odd thing is that I've compiled Ardour many times in the past, and have never had any issues with it (and it has run just fine).  So resolving an issue I've not seen is hard.  Unless someone else can help, you might want to try posting on the mailing lists.  I'd suggest -multimedia or -ports.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 18, 2009)

That box is a multi-purpose machine.  I'm installing a fresh system here at work (sure boss, I'm compiling the firewall system) and see what I come up with.  That particular machine is only going to be the drumkit anyway.  So we'll see how it goes on a fresh system.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know if it's bad luck or what.  I installed base system, installed Xorg and blackbox, installed qjackctl, then ardour and got the same error.

I formatted and reinstalled, and I'm starting with just ardour before I install anything else.  We'll see what happens.

crazy.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 19, 2009)

soylentgreen said:
			
		

> I installed base system, installed Xorg and blackbox, installed qjackctl, then ardour and got the same error.
> 
> I formatted and reinstalled, and I'm starting with just ardour before I install anything else.



I'd let ardour pull in qjackctl on its own.  I don't think the other software matters -- there is no audio to it.  There may be an option in qjackctl that is not compatible with ardour for some reason.

I've installed ardour from a full Gnome environment, with lots and lots of other stuff, and have never had any issues on 6.2, .3 and .4, as well as 7.2 and 7-STABLE.  But it was the first audio piece I installed other than what came with the OS (and pulseaudio in Gnome).

Give that a shot.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 19, 2009)

OK.  I think I have it narrowed down to what is causing the stop.  It broke again.


```
libs/ardour/io.cc: In Member function 'void ARDOUR::IO::meter
libs/ardour/io.cc:2538: error: no matching function for call to 'max(float&,double)'
```

This is driving me crazy.  That was the only thing installed, no other ports or anything.  I'm searching for that error on ardour right now.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd suggest the lists, or submitting a bug report.  You should not have to debug code -- the port should work, and it always has for me.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 19, 2009)

I posted on the mailing list and the ardour forum.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 20, 2009)

*[solved]*

Technically, it is still broken in 7.1, so maybe the ports maintainer can do something about that if that person so desires.  I source updated the box to 7.2 and it worked.

I guess I'm done with 7.1 anyway.

Thanks


----------



## DrJ (Jun 20, 2009)

There's no reason to use 7.1 instead of 7.2.  You should let the port maintainer know so that he can either fix it or add a check for OS versions that are known not to work.


----------



## macbias (Jul 25, 2009)

hey did you solve this?


----------



## soylentgreen (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, after upgrading the box to 7.2, everyting went swimmingly.

What problem are you having?


----------



## macbias (Jul 30, 2009)

no i built ardour fine now from ports, but got the similar error trying to build latest version from site (just to see how it goes)

after googling around, i found a forum somewhere someone mentioned it might be a scon + python version combination, like scon 1.3.x + python 2.5.x best combination. ( i had python 2.6.x installed from ports). i left it at that and ran from ports fine now.

on another note, do you manage to run jack RT mode as normal user? and do you have any form of midi setup and running fine on your system?


----------



## trasz@ (Aug 21, 2009)

Just FYI: I'm no longer maintaining this port, but I'm working on updating it.  PR with a patch is ports/138003; to compile with VST support (Steinberg SDK is no longer required, yay!) you also need to apply patch for emulators/wine from ports/137999.  Seems to work fine on 8.0-BETA2.


----------

